# Galaxy Note 3 Empfangsprobleme?



## 98romi (25. November 2013)

Hallo PCGHX-Community,
ich werde mir demnächst ein Note 3 kaufen, aber ich habe im Internet gelesen, dass zahlreiche Leute Probleme mit dem Empfang ihres Note 3 haben. Da ich auf dem Land wohne und da dort der Empfang nicht so gut ist, will ich nicht, dass ich dann noch weniger oder gar keinen Empfang habe.

Ist das Einstellungssache oder muss ich auf ein Update warten oder habe ich dann Pech gehabt?

MFG, 98romi


----------



## 98romi (8. Februar 2014)

Statt Enpfangsproblemen sind es jetzt schon seit einigen Monaten WLAN Probleme mit einer FritzBox 7390. Den Haken bei "automatischer Netzwechsel" habe ich schon rausgenommen. 

Was könnte ich noch tun, um das Problem zu beheben oder wenigstens zu verringern??


----------



## Marschel7373 (8. Februar 2014)

Also ich habe keine Probleme mit meinem Note 3 und Fritz Box 7390


----------



## 98romi (8. Februar 2014)

Zeigt es bei dir nie "Die Internetverbindung ist instabil" an???

Diese Meldung muss ich bei meinem Note 3 leider jeden Tag sehen 

Kannst du mir mal sagen, was du bei dir in den erweiterten WLAN-Einstellungen eingestellt hast??


----------



## SpotlightXFX (8. Februar 2014)

Was heisst den "Empfangsprobleme"? Ich will mir das Note auch holen , aber schlechter Empfang via Handynetzt ist ein nogo ..^^


----------



## 98romi (8. Februar 2014)

Es gibt meines Wissens nach Leute, die Empfangsprobleme haben. 

Genau weiß ich es aber nicht, weil ich nämlich keine Empfangsprobleme bei 3G, H+ etc. habe. 

Ich habe diesen Thread noch bevor des Kaufs meines Note 3 erstellt. Damals hat aber niemand geantwortet, also habe ich das Note 3 einfach gekauft. 

Jetzt habe ich allerdings den Thread wieder "zum Leben erweckt", da ich mit meinem Note 3 die ganze Zeit WLAN-Probleme habe.


----------



## 98romi (8. Februar 2014)

Kann mir jemand mit dem WLAN-Problem helfen??

Langsam ist es echt nicht mehr auszuhalten, die ganze Zeit spinnt die Internetverbindung, mal ist es sehr langsam, mal bricht die Verbindung ab und mal geht fast gar nix mehr.

Edit:
Sorry, dass ich vielleicht etwas überreagiert habe, aber das macht mittlerweile echt keinen Spaß mehr, im Internet zu surfen, wenn dauern die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit einbricht oder ganz abbricht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. Februar 2014)

Factory Reset mal probieren.


----------



## 98romi (9. Februar 2014)

Dann sind doch alle Daten weg, oder??


----------



## XyZaaH (9. Februar 2014)

Ja, sind sie


----------



## mrfloppy (9. Februar 2014)

Die Probleme auch mit anderen Geräten vorhanden?  Wechsele mal den Kanal,  wenn möglich bzw das Note 3 das unterstützt im 5ghz Band anmelden.
Ggf auch mal gucken ob deine fb aktuell ist vom softwarestand


----------



## 98romi (9. Februar 2014)

FritzBox wurde heute geupdatet, mal schauen, wie das WLAN jetzt so läuft. Ich melde mich dann wieder.


----------



## 98romi (15. Februar 2014)

Also momentan ist es etwas besser mit der WLAN-Verbindung, ich habe allerdings nichts am Router eingestellt, nur ein neues Update draufgemacht. Das einzige, was uch manchmal mache, ist, dass ich an meinem Galaxy Note 3 das WLAN manchmal deaktiviere und wieder aktiviere.


----------

